
Apple Sued Again in China, This Time Over Siri Patent Infringement - chewymouse
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/07/05/apple-sued-again-in-china-this-time-over-siri-patent-infringement/
======
drucken
You cannot win with "IP" wars. The US started it, the Chinese will finish it.

The difference between the two is that China has not put all its economic eggs
in the IP basket and their versions of cutting edge Western industries are
only just beginning...

Also, what will be particularly interesting is how international organisations
will be grossly abused in the coming decade, from the UN and ITU to WTO as
well as how Western access to Chinese markets will adversely change.

------
guard-of-terra
The article features a picture of japanese phone screen.

~~~
brianobush
Well to their credit at least it featured a few chinese characters.

------
chris_wot
It's going to be little hard for Apple to find much sympathy this time around.

~~~
binarycrusader
They better hope Apple wins; otherwise, Samsung's S-Voice and various other
vendor's attempts are going to become tempting targets. Apple's is likely just
getting sued first because they're the richest.

~~~
chris_wot
Oh, I hope they win, but as Hamlet said, "for tis the sport to have the
enginer, hoist with his own petar". No, the spelling is not wrong :-)

------
vtry
The Chinese will take what you do, and do it better. This includes patent
trolling.

~~~
chris_wot
Can they do a better banking bailout?

~~~
bonesinger
Yeah, [http://www.reuters.com/article/2009/12/08/us-china-
execution...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2009/12/08/us-china-execution-
idUSTRE5B71VC20091208)

/s

The entire bailout business is infuriating, coupled with no interest loans and
now the LIBOR scandal, disruption needs to occur in the finance industry.

------
rsanchez1
You reap what you sow.

